# Japanese spitz chewing everything



## thuanseng (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi! So I have a 8month old Japanese spitz. He's always had the habit of play biting, but he never ever chews down on our hands so that's okay. However, recently he's started chewing everything in the house. Dragging any soft object in sight to chew till its destroyed. I can't even count how many pieces of clothing we've had to throw, some expensive ones too..

He has plenty of chew toys.. In fact too many to count but he just enjoys cloth. However, besides a really tough cloth he has for sleeping on in his crate, I've read that you shouldn't give a spitz a cloth toy as their sharp teeth will destroy it and eat everything inside. 
And I don't think cloth threads are good for him too..
I've tried everything, for months we've been going NO in a sharp tone. Time outs. Praising him when he chews his toys instead. We even bring the toys to him when he starts chewing. I'm really at a loss now, and tonight he's destroyed another piece of expensive clothing that was out of his reach. Probably 1.5 meters up but he managed to jump up to get it.
I wouldn't say it's a dominance issue as he clearly recognizes me as the alpha dog, I made sure of that right from the start
I've also been putting him on his back to scold him when he does something wrong. Pretty sure he understands what not to bite though. Please advice. Thanks!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

First, dominance between dogs and people isn't a thing. Alpha theory is based on observations based on artificial, unrelated, captive wolf-packs; in the wild wolves form packs as family groups and behave differently to what was reported in the original wolf behavior studies in the 1940s. Please stop putting him on his back and scolding him when he does something wrong - it's not teaching him anything and might be damaging your relationship with him.

If the chewing only started recently, it might be because he is teething. Unfortunately, the number one way to prevent him from getting his hands on clothing is to keep him away from clothing. If he's able to climb up to get things or jump and grab them, you may have to block off rooms with baby gates or just keep doors closed when you're not in the room. I've heard that soaking fabric toys in water and then freezing it works well for mouthy, teething puppies.

If you're not comfortable giving him fabric toys, that's your decision, but there are lots of people on this forum (including at least one Japanese Spitz) whose dogs use fabric toys on a regular basis without any issue. I doubt Japanese spitz have sharper teeth than other breeds. You can get heavy-duty, durable fabric toys; some dogs can still destroy them quickly, so it really just depends on your individual dog. I have known some dogs who will tear any fabric toy absolutely to shreds; on the other hand, other dogs I've looked after liked to tear tiny holes in toys and then pull the stuffing out. (Some dogs try to eat the stuffing, but a lot of dogs just like pulling it out of the toy).

But with all that said... I think it's just going to take more time for him to mature (and possibly finish teething).


----------



## thuanseng (Feb 18, 2015)

Is that true? I've read widely about this. But it's been working so far, no signs of a damaged relationship too. In fact he's stopped doing some things I don't like after being put on his back.

Anyway, he's always been putting his teeth on anything soft object he can get, just that we puppy proofed the place. Now that he's larger though he's beginning to reach new places and well basically reach everything on tables. 


I don't think it's a teething issue, he's got his entire set of adult teeth a couple months ago. He just enjoys chewing. 

Some of my friends tell me that it's just puppy behavior. Will this go away by itself? Because I'm rather skeptical about that, it feels like he has to be taught, just how.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

It is a puppy thing but it won't go away on its own if you don't teach him what he can and can't play with. I will go ahead and agree that there is no dominance between dogs and people and rolling a dog on his back is a big "no". As Gingerkid pointed out dominance theory has been debunked many times. If you want to teach him not to chew on things first, give him things you want him to chew on. Do not let him have unlimited access to the house (crate training or a puppy proofed area when you are not watching him is the best way to do this) and when you are watching him make sure you quickly replace any item you don't want him chewing on with something you do want him chewing on. I also strongly recommend "Puppy Zen" and "It's Yer Choice" training to help him learn impulse control. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1QX4iQO7IM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSqGMs-eFB8


----------



## thuanseng (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions, I will take some time to study the mentioned techniques. 

due to the incessant destruction we've cordoned him off to an area outside the toilet( with access to the toilet where he does his peeing). 

However, as an act of defiance maybe, the moment we let him out, he split his shit for the day for a small piece in the living room and 2 separate pieces in 2 areas of a room. 

He reacts to a strong No, and doesn't do things in front of me. But after getting scolded he will run off to pee or poo in the house. I used to be patient about it, and follow it up with appropriate cold treatments/time outs. But considering he knows where to toilet ( he asks for a treat when he goes to the toilet and we're around), I'm beginning to think he does it as an act of defiance. No idea.. Any inputs?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

thuanseng said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I will take some time to study the mentioned techniques.
> 
> due to the incessant destruction we've cordoned him off to an area outside the toilet( with access to the toilet where he does his peeing).
> 
> ...


It's not defiance. He doesn't know he is only supposed to go outside, or that's what he would be doing. You've shown him that going in front of you makes you do scary things, so that's why he runs away and hides it.

Dogs only forcibly roll other dogs on their backs when they are about to kill them. When you roll him on his back, he thinks you are about to do something very bad, it is very scary for him, and that is why he doesn't repeat the behaviour. If you keep doing this you could end up with a dog who is fearful and/or handshy, which is not what you want. There is no need to use force with a puppy.


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

When did you get your dog?
Is he crate trained?
How did you "make sure" he recognizes you as "alpha dog"? As others mentioned, even wild bred dogs aren't pack animals.
How much exercise is he getting? How do you guys play with him?
Has he had any obedience training (class or otherwise)? Any other mental exercise?
Have you tried Kong's and other food puzzle toys? Or natural chews like bully sticks, antlers, etc. Kong makes cloth toys too. My dog prefers cloth toys, preferably with squeaker. There are stuffing-free toys if that's a concern (not necessarily Kong brand, but tough).

I ask these questions, not only to give more insight to the knowledgeable people here  , but also to make you think. You say there's no relationship issues and yet you seem to have a very adversarial relationship. 

Dogs aren't defiant. They don't have morals in the way we do. We often read their body language through our "well, I would defy like this if I was a dog and wanted to." We read appeasement behavior (dog knows you're mad and is trying to calm you) as guilt. They would also have to have a memory that allows for the "planning" for defiance, and they don't.

A dog who is trying to "hold it" with their poop and can't will often poop as you describe.

Oh, and when you say you're limiting him to the area around his toilet? what exactly do you mean. I'm having a hard time picturing this. Is he using pee pads?


----------

